# Looking to build Vertical Grow



## Kind Sir (Jul 27, 2015)

I currently have a 4x4 tent, but am thinking it would be more beneficial to build a room in a room. While Im at it, I was looking to try out a vertical grow.

I am interested in how you guys set up your vertical grow. I am in a house that is NOT rented, so Id like to make a badass vertical grow. I have been playing with the idea of also going organic. I only have one harvest under my belt, but want to maximize my yield. Im jealous of your guys' harvests! 

I wanted to cut a hole in the wall, for the intake of cool air from the room on the other side. 

To begin, Id appreciate seeing pictures of your guys vertical setup. Thank you.


----------



## rnint (Aug 4, 2015)

Lucky! I've been wishing I could upgrade to a room from a tent for a vert grow but it's not really in the cards for me at the moment but eventually managed to talk myself into trying to kit out my little grow cab so I can try a vert grow in there. Anyway I'd be interested to see what you end up doing!


----------



## Kind Sir (Aug 5, 2015)

rnint said:


> Lucky! I've been wishing I could upgrade to a room from a tent for a vert grow but it's not really in the cards for me at the moment but eventually managed to talk myself into trying to kit out my little grow cab so I can try a vert grow in there. Anyway I'd be interested to see what you end up doing!


Thanks for the reply. Im going to build my own most likely as I cant afford conviency atm. It wont be a perfect circle as im using wood and im a beginner, but i figure a pentagon or similar will work. I shouldve looked into vertical before I started, saved money on hoods/tent and concentrate on hortilux bulbs(I only have 1) and ballast for them.


----------



## rnint (Aug 5, 2015)

sounds good man you could otherwise use pvc pipes if you still have to get wood because itd be cheaper and lighter so it wouldnt be such a pain in the ass to move around and stuff if you need to, just an idea though.


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Aug 5, 2015)

wood is cheaper, sturdier and it's not heavy at all. my 2 cents


----------



## rnint (Aug 6, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> wood is cheaper, sturdier and it's not heavy at all. my 2 cents


dunno where you are but in my area pvc piping is £1.48 (~$2.5?) for 3m and buying the wood to make a screen would be £2.40 (~$4?) per m for soft wood (pine, which was the cheapest wood that wasnt sheet material here) so for me it was definitely cheaper to use the pvc but I guess different places are different so maybe im in an odd area but yeah it was dirt cheap for me to use pvc. Wont argue about studiness though and wood looks and feels a lot nicer so I guess if it had been cheaper for me to use wood I probably would have done that haha.


----------



## MrMeanGreen (Aug 7, 2015)

cheapest and easiest way to create a silo is with wire fence on a role. Make it as tall as you like in minutes, already rounded shape and easy to cut. works for me .

http://www.diy.com/departments/blooma-pvc-coated-steel-wire-fencing-l10-m-w900-mm/190786_BQ.prd


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 7, 2015)

MrMeanGreen said:


> cheapest and easiest way to create a silo is with wire fence on a role. Make it as tall as you like in minutes, already rounded shape and easy to cut. works for me .
> 
> http://www.diy.com/departments/blooma-pvc-coated-steel-wire-fencing-l10-m-w900-mm/190786_BQ.prd


I started with something like this. I'd suggest getting fencing with somewhat bigger spacing, say 4" or 10cm squares. MUCH easier to work with, IME.


----------



## MrMeanGreen (Aug 7, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I started with something like this. I'd suggest getting fencing with somewhat bigger spacing, say 4" or 10cm squares. MUCH easier to work with, IME.


I hear ya but its a piece of piss to snip out regular service holes to get your hand through. I use the bits I cut out to make hooks to attatch branches to the silo. Don't forget, I silo each plant as well.


----------



## Kind Sir (Aug 7, 2015)

MrMeanGreen said:


> I hear ya but its a piece of piss to snip out regular service holes to get your hand through. I use the bits I cut out to make hooks to attatch branches to the silo. Don't forget, I silo each plant as well.


Can you explain what you mean by silo each plant? Ive looked thru vert threads but need to do more research on the specifics.

I dont have limited space indoors, I just got really nervous after seeing my states punishments for cultivation. Its almost enough to end my grow. Rediculous, in my area it takes 3 seperate gun charges for a felony. I have to up and move in order to continue much longer, I dont smoke much I seriously just enjoy growing. Not worth it

Edit: I smoke multiple times a day, but just a few hits.


----------



## MrMeanGreen (Aug 7, 2015)

Kind Sir said:


> Can you explain what you mean by silo each plant? Ive looked thru vert threads but need to do more research on the specifics.
> 
> I dont have limited space indoors, I just got really nervous after seeing my states punishments for cultivation. Its almost enough to end my grow. Rediculous, in my area it takes 3 seperate gun charges for a felony. I have to up and move in order to continue much longer, I dont smoke much I seriously just enjoy growing. Not worth it
> 
> Edit: I smoke multiple times a day, but just a few hits.


https://www.rollitup.org/t/i-did-it-my-waaaaay.829520/

my grow last year, have made a few ammendments but that's the basic idea.

With regards to your paranoia...... totally normal for a junior (time not skill). Be confident in what u do and nail those problems down so nobody knows what yr doing. do it right, not a ghetto job. 

My rules... 

No smell, obviously. 

no lights or fans at night other than single filtered fan to keep neg pressure. too much noise and heat at night. everyones roof is cold on a IR camera. who burns 2-3kw at night?

keep ya gob shut.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 7, 2015)

Kind Sir said:


> Can you explain what you mean by silo each plant? Ive looked thru vert threads but need to do more research on the specifics.
> 
> I dont have limited space indoors, I just got really nervous after seeing my states punishments for cultivation. Its almost enough to end my grow. Rediculous, in my area it takes 3 seperate gun charges for a felony. I have to up and move in order to continue much longer, I dont smoke much I seriously just enjoy growing. Not worth it
> 
> Edit: I smoke multiple times a day, but just a few hits.


Time to move to a legal state. Vote with your feet, it seems to be the only one we have left.


----------



## RustyWaters (Nov 18, 2015)

If I were in a no grow state I would grow Northern Lights. Exelent stone and very low smell. Only grow three plants.
One veging mom under 18 hr of llight. Two clones 1 veging and 1 flowering. This will give you 6 plants a year to smoke and bake with. And most importantly keep it simple man.


----------



## Craig1969SS (Nov 28, 2015)

RustyWaters said:


> If I were in a no grow state I would grow Northern Lights. Exelent stone and very low smell. Only grow three plants.
> One veging mom under 18 hr of llight. Two clones 1 veging and 1 flowering. This will give you 6 plants a year to smoke and bake with. And most importantly keep it simple man.


 That would be me but to hell with Texas politics. Busted my hump all my life, paid what I owe and never lived on the dole and donated my time. Never sold any just gifted to friends what I don't need. It's good karma I just like growing


----------



## m4s73r (Nov 28, 2015)

Craig1969SS said:


> That would be me but to hell with Texas politics. Busted my hump all my life, paid what I owe and never lived on the dole and donated my time. Never sold any just gifted to friends what I don't need. It's good karma I just like growing


Im with you. Not growing just for me, but me and the family. I have no interest in selling it. I wont say i keep it as simple as it could be. But i do like low maintenance. Reason i went Rols no till. Water only. Did hempys with Lucas formula for a long time. Got sick of the perlite.


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Nov 28, 2015)

rnint said:


> dunno where you are but in my area pvc piping is £1.48 (~$2.5?) for 3m and buying the wood to make a screen would be £2.40 (~$4?) per m for soft wood (pine, which was the cheapest wood that wasnt sheet material here) so for me it was definitely cheaper to use the pvc but I guess different places are different so maybe im in an odd area but yeah it was dirt cheap for me to use pvc. Wont argue about studiness though and wood looks and feels a lot nicer so I guess if it had been cheaper for me to use wood I probably would have done that haha.


I got 6 square 3 meter poles for about 4.76 USD. Main advantages are the sturdiness and the fact that the thick surface of the frame allows me to double tape the reflective sheets. As well as I don't need to mess around with PVC couplings as I can just use regular screws to keep it all together. Cheers!


----------

